# Artificial sweeteners



## Dockyardgill (Feb 10, 2017)

Want to do some baking over half term and been looking at some artificial sweeteners.  Only one I've tried so far is Slender and it's minging.

Any recommendations please and best place to buy?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2017)

The only sweet thing i've made since cutting back on sugar is dark chocolate truffles and as I'm a fan of dark chocolate I just didn't bother putting any kind of sweetener in, I believe some people like using Truvia although at Tesco it's quite expensive at £2.99 for a 150g pouch x


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't really do any baking, I'm sure someone who does will advise you. Hope you bake some good stuff.


----------



## Nig3lMac (Feb 10, 2017)

You want to watch out for stevia based products. Well in my experience unfortunately they had quite an explosive reaction....


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 10, 2017)

Another type of sweetener to avoid (except perhaps in very small quantities) is the polyols (aka sugar alcohols) — sorbitol, xylitol etc. They apparently are prized by makers of sugar-free mints because they make them taste "cooler", but although technically not sugar many people (including me) find that they spike one's blood glucose just the same — and also have an unfortunate gastric effect besides.  Definitely not the thing to suck on a long car journey, especially not in winter when you want to keep the windows closed; and never under any circumstances have them after a large meal of baked beans, especially not if on metformin.


----------



## Radders (Feb 10, 2017)

Of all the sweeteners, I find Splenda the one that's closest to sugar. What don't you like about it? 
Next after Splenda for taste for me is Canderel, but that's aspartame and although I'm sceptical about the scare stories I'm not sure it is as good for cooking. 
I don't find the sweetness of Stevia at all convincing!


----------



## Dockyardgill (Feb 10, 2017)

Splenda always has a nasty after taste, I find. Found a recipe for lemon drizzle cake that uses xyitol but it is so expensive!
Been on metformin for a couple of years and only had the gusty side effects for the last couple of weeks.......and one of my favourite meals is beans on toast!!!!


----------



## Dave W (Feb 10, 2017)

My personal cook and baker, bless her cotton socks, has recently been using "Cologran" which is sucralose based. I think we bought it in Lidl. It seems to work pretty well for me as I've been scoffing some rather nice tasty and sweet cakes. Just finished the last of the Molten Chocolate Cake she made - it was bliss


----------



## Dave W (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's some info about sweeteners :
http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Goodfood/Pages/the-truth-about-artificial-sweeteners.aspx


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 10, 2017)

Dave W said:


> My personal cook and baker, bless her cotton socks, has recently been using "Cologran" which is sucralose based. I think we bought it in Lidl. It seems to work pretty well for me as I've been scoffing some rather nice tasty and sweet cakes. Just finished the last of the Molten Chocolate Cake she made - it was bliss


do you have recipe for cake it sounds lovely and i could murder some cake or choccy right now lol


----------



## Ditto (Feb 10, 2017)

I think they all have a nasty after taste. Stevia is yucky.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 10, 2017)

Just finished the last of the last batch :-(
Here's Lucy's recipe. No need to stick to it exactly, just adapt, adopt, improve 

*Serves 2, or 1 diabetic for a few days!*

20g dark chocolate (81% cocoa or greater)
20g butter
¼ tsp vanilla extract
1 egg
Cologram or other sweetener
Raisins and walnuts, chopped

Preheat oven to 200C
Chop choc and put in pan with butter and melt on low heat. Stir into a smooth batter, add vanilla, set aside and let cool but not firm.
Crack egg, separate, and whisk white until fluffy and forming peaks. Add yolk to choc mixture and then fold in white. Mix until smooth.
Add sweetener to taste and walnuts and raisins.
Pour into small baking tin and place in oven . Lower temp to about 170 and check in 5-7 mins.

Tastes nice with a dollop of cream and hot and cold too. Keeps pretty well in an air-tight container.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks Dave shall try this tomorrow and let you know how i get on


----------



## Radders (Feb 11, 2017)

Dave W said:


> My personal cook and baker, bless her cotton socks, has recently been using "Cologran" which is sucralose based. I think we bought it in Lidl. It seems to work pretty well for me as I've been scoffing some rather nice tasty and sweet cakes. Just finished the last of the Molten Chocolate Cake she made - it was bliss


It's the same as Splenda I think, we use that as well. 75p for 125g.


----------

